# Shibaura tractors?



## brettz (Jun 21, 2013)

Looking at a 22h shibaura for my five acres. Haven't heard of this make before. Anyone have any experience with this tractor?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Here:

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/shibaura/


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Couldn't find that model....James

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/tractor-brands/shibaura/shibaura-tractors.html


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

The only thing I will say about all of these NEW foreign made tractors. Not that there are any REAL U.S. made ones, but there are established companies who will be here years from now with parts and service when you need it, You will need it sooner or later. Look around your area and what brands are available which is carried by an ESTABLISHED business. You may or may not remember Belarus tractors? They came in and were heavy built and fairly inexpensive when compared to most name brand tractors. There were a few NEW dealers who popped up and were gung ho about them. They were the NEW thing and going to take the market. Now about 10 or 15 years after I first seen them in our area their is none. Zero!! dealers in our area. No one has the tractors, no one services the tractors and no one has parts for the tractors. 

I am not saying they are not good tractors, but the best tractor in the world with a broken part, which you can not get, is no good.

I would recommend sticking with a brand which is available in your area from a reputable established dealer, or buy a good used tractor, which can be supported by a local reputable company.


----------



## brettz (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you for the replies. I did some research and Shibaura manufactured some tractors for Ford/new Holland for a while. So it looks like the Ford 1500/1700 is the same tractor. With that information, anyone have opinions on those Fords?


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

brettz said:


> Thank you for the replies. I did some research and Shibaura manufactured some tractors for Ford/new Holland for a while. So it looks like the Ford 1500/1700 is the same tractor. With that information, anyone have opinions on those Fords?


 My 2003 New Holland TC-30 was made by Shibaura. Shibaura built it in Japan and then shipped in kit form to Atlanta for final assemble. I've owned it since new and it caused me no problems, just basic maintenance.
It has near 1000hrs on it, and has a 7308 loader. 
The TC-30 is basically a 1700 series


----------



## brettz (Jun 21, 2013)

Ok, great. I think I'm going to go check it out. Right down the road from me and owned by a friend of a friend so a bit less dodgy than Craigslist since this is my first tractor so I'm learning as I buy.


----------

